# How do i make an instant messenger with php only?



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

please help i know its possible. i want people to be able tohave a im in a window with upto like 5 people being to im in it like mini chatrooms but in im form (windows all over)


----------



## ggalante (Mar 30, 2009)

From the sounds of it you want your own chat client for a website. This isn't a small thing to write. Especially if you want advanced functions like independent chat rooms, buddy lists, etc. You're best bet would be to go with an existing open source platform if you want immediate results. For example:

http://php.opensourcecms.com/scripts/details.php?scriptid=176&name=phpFreeChat

This is a software which can be modified and added to an existing website. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

"PHP121 is a _web based instant messenger_ - written entirely in PHP. This means that it will work in any browser on any operating system including Windows and Linux, anywhere! 
If traditional messaging programs like _MSN Messenger_ or _Yahoo! Messenger_ are blocked at your school or workplace, PHP121 will still work. 
PHP121 is ideal for community websites where a quick and easy way to chat is needed among its members. By changing *one setting* in the configuration file, PHP121 can be easily integrated into other systems such as *PHPNuke, phpBB* and *Drupal*. More integrations will be available in the future."

http://www.php121.com/


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

nonononono!!!!!!!!!! i want to make my own so i dont have all those features. i want less features and i want to understand what the things are. how do i make an instant messenger from scratch?


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

maybe with this if you wanna do it yourself.

http://www.amazon.com/MySQL-Dummies-CDROM-Janet-Valade/dp/0764516507


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

nonono im not a dummie and i dont want to spend money on a book .


----------

